# Eclipse AVN6600 ESN help



## Mike Hall (Jun 30, 2006)

I had some electrical problems with my truck this week which caused me to have to remove the batteries from my truck. My AVN 6600 has ESN security but I don't remember what CD I used to setup it up. Is there a reset button that I can use or what? 

Thanks
Mike


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

you or your authorized dealer can send it back to Eclipse....thats the point of the ESN security feature, you must have the CD key to unlock it


----------



## Mike Hall (Jun 30, 2006)

You have got to be kiding me. I have to take the unit out of my truck and send it back to Eclipse? I dont even remember setting up the ESN security but then again its been in my truck sence Jun of 06. What if you no longer have the CD that you used to setup the ESN? I dont use CDs much as I have all my music on my Ipod. 

The problem is I have tried 5 CDs trying to find the right one and now its saying "Call 800". I have tried removing the power from it again by unhooking the batteries but it comes up with the same message every time.


Mike


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Unfortunately yes...thats the purpose of the security feature. I will try calling your dealer and see what he can do. Sorry man


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Mike Hall said:


> You have got to be kiding me. I have to take the unit out of my truck and send it back to Eclipse? I dont even remember setting up the ESN security but then again its been in my truck sence Jun of 06. What if you no longer have the CD that you used to setup the ESN? I dont use CDs much as I have all my music on my Ipod.
> 
> The problem is I have tried 5 CDs trying to find the right one and now its saying "Call 800". I have tried removing the power from it again by unhooking the batteries but it comes up with the same message every time.
> 
> ...



Call Eclipse. IIRC they can verify your info and tell you how to unlock it in the field. And this is the exact reason I hate ESN. No one ever remembers their key cd and thieves don't know what ESN is and will steal it anyway.


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

If you are the owner of record, they can override it I believe by calling up their tech support. If not, an authorized dealer can help (they would have to call up).

Juan


----------



## Mike Hall (Jun 30, 2006)

I called the number in the manual but there closed so there no help right now. I was hoping that there may be a reset button or something but I dont see anything. I knew there was something going on when it was counting down the number of CDs I was trying but figured I would pick the right one sooner or later. 

Mike


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

No reset button as that would defeat the purpose of having such a system. Thieves could walk away and just hit reset.

It can be done by you or your dealer while remaining in the vehicle, but thats if your info has been sent in to them.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Mike Hall said:


> *You have got to be kiding me.* I have to take the unit out of my truck and send it back to Eclipse? I dont even remember setting up the ESN security but then again its been in my truck sence Jun of 06. What if you no longer have the CD that you used to setup the ESN? I dont use CDs much as I have all my music on my Ipod.
> 
> The problem is I have tried 5 CDs trying to find the right one and now its saying "Call 800". I have tried removing the power from it again by unhooking the batteries but it comes up with the same message every time.
> 
> ...



With all due respect to the situation, can you really blame the product because you forgot? For future reference use an uncommon (to you) recording, stash it away in a sock drawer and this wont happen again. I do however recommend an original and not a burnt one. IF in the even something happens to that CD a new one can be bought to use.


----------



## Mike Hall (Jun 30, 2006)

I dont mind the ESN part but it only letting you try 5 times sorta sucks. I mean i bet the next CD I put in would have it the correct one. I dont listen to CDs so It had to be one of a few that I might have used.

Mike


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Mike Hall said:


> I dont mind the ESN part but it only letting you try 5 times sorta sucks. I mean i bet the next CD I put in would have it the correct one. I dont listen to CDs so It had to be one of a few that I might have used.
> 
> Mike


So the thief that breaks into your car and steals it along with all your CDs can keep trying as well?


----------



## Mike Hall (Jun 30, 2006)

I see your point. There should be some way to get this resolved without sending it off to Eclipes though. 

Mike


----------



## Mike Hall (Jun 30, 2006)

You said that the ESN can be cancled or bypassed by a dealer without removing the unit right? What info is it hat Eclipes needs to send the dealer? 

Mike


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Mike Hall said:


> I see your point. There should be some way to get this resolved without sending it off to Eclipes though.
> 
> Mike


There is, just need to go to your dealer. You could also actually call in, but this is if your info is on file. Did you fill out your ESN either online or on the card?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Am I the only one thinking Mike isn't really reading the replies?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

No sir.


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

6spdcoupe said:


> With all due respect to the situation, can you really blame the product because you forgot? For future reference use an uncommon (to you) recording, stash it away in a sock drawer and this wont happen again. I do however recommend an original and not a burnt one. IF in the even something happens to that CD a new one can be bought to use.


I would recommend a CD you don't like, that you have that is commercially available (don't get some freebie you got from a radio station). Put it with the owners manual if you keep it, or another trick we use is to put it in the spare tire well with the tool kit if you car has it. Thieves won't look there, and you will remember its there I hope even if you can't remember which one it is.

Juan


----------



## Mike Hall (Jun 30, 2006)

Im reading the post but some are saying it has to be sent back to Eclipse and then some say it does'nt with some info which It looks like I dont have. 
I never filled out anything about the ESN. I guess I might as well just have stole this thing as Im sure im going to have trouble getting this resolved without any ESN info submitted and the fact that I purchased the unit off eBay. I Live in South Ga and there are not any Eclipse dealers other than like Circuit city which is not going to help me. 

Mike


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

Up until 2 weeks ago, I worked for an Eclipse dealer. I also helped a coworker deal with an issue very similar to yours on a 5500, so I'm 90% sure the 6600 is the same.

Here is how it works. You call the toll free number. They will ask you for the serial number. If you don't have it handy, they will tell you a combination of keys to press for it to pull it up electronically on the display. Then they will give you a sequence of keys you need to press to reset the unit once they have verified it belongs to you (by looking at the registration). Since I was calling from a dealer, they had less verification since they showed we had sold the unit.

If you bought it locally but didn't register it (the shop I worked at registered them for the customer), then you will have to have them call and run through the procedure.

If you still have the guys info from ebay, you might want to get a hold of him. You might want to try calling up eclipse. If the unit has never been registered and not reported stolen, they might have a procedure.

Juan




Mike Hall said:


> Im reading the post but some are saying it has to be sent back to Eclipse and then some say it does'nt with some info which It looks like I dont have.
> I never filled out anything about the ESN. I guess I might as well just have stole this thing as Im sure im going to have trouble getting this resolved without any ESN info submitted and the fact that I purchased the unit off eBay. I Live in South Ga and there are not any Eclipse dealers other than like Circuit city which is not going to help me.
> 
> Mike


----------



## thapranksta (May 11, 2007)

OldOneEye, I know this is a little off topic but seeing that you worked for an Eclipse dealer maybe you can answer a question for me quickly. I've got an AVN5495 coming in pretty soon but I've been trying to figure out how the nav map/POIs are updated. I've searched the Internet and found nothing. The original maps come from 2004. Do you have any knowledge or advice on that?


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

thapranksta said:


> OldOneEye, I know this is a little off topic but seeing that you worked for an Eclipse dealer maybe you can answer a question for me quickly. I've got an AVN5495 coming in pretty soon but I've been trying to figure out how the nav map/POIs are updated. I've searched the Internet and found nothing. The original maps come from 2004. Do you have any knowledge or advice on that?


Brand new DVD map. Some guys sell copies on Ebay, not sure how legit they are. Supposedly someone handy with DVD copying software could make a copy for "backup" purposes.

Juan


----------



## thapranksta (May 11, 2007)

So do the new DVD maps get saved to the hard drive after you place them in the unit? Juan you can PM me to stop messing up this guy's thread. Thanks.


----------



## Mike Hall (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks for the info on how this is done. The unit has never been registered. The company I purchaced it from was FinestDeals.net from Tampa, FL and I do have there contact info. There website is no longer working though. 

Mike


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

The fact you bought it from fleabay and not through authorized channels may leave you hung up.


----------



## Mike Hall (Jun 30, 2006)

So what if you buy something second hand from someone. Would that leave you hung up as well? 

Mike


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Not if they bought it through and authorized dealer. The they should be able to take care of it.


----------



## Mike Hall (Jun 30, 2006)

Well, I have been off and on the phone with Eclipse and they are working on getting the info to unlock my unit. 

Mike


----------



## somedude_288 (Mar 27, 2008)

thapranksta said:


> So do the new DVD maps get saved to the hard drive after you place them in the unit? Juan you can PM me to stop messing up this guy's thread. Thanks.


One would think it works that way. But no, it does not.

I purchased this unit in 2006. It came with 2004 map data installed. Eclipse finally came out with a map update this year (2008). This new map info is based on 2006 data. OK, sounds reasonable right?

The new map update is Eclipse part number: MDV-085H

Just got off the phone with Eclipse. I will never buy an Eclipse product again. This is unbelievable!!!!

1. To update your AVN5495 maps, you will need to send the unit in to Eclipse! They will swap the hard drive with an updated one. But wait, it gets better!

2. They will provide this wonderful service to you for only $300.00, and YOU get to paying shipping too!

I thought Eclipse was supposed to be good stuff. I even spent $500 on the HD radio receiver, and another $100 for the Ipod interface (which totally sucks BTW). What they have done is completely ripped me off. How good is a NAV system with old maps? Who would ever think that you have to pull the deck and send it in to update the maps? I can update the CDDB file by burning the new one onto a CD and putting it in the DVD player. I also did this to update the firmware to add support for Satellite Radio. These are both listed under "software updates" on the Eclipse web site. But the most important update ever on a NAV system would be... hmmm. let me think. Oh, I know! Maps! Yeah, they build new roads where I live. That will be $300 please, and you don't mind ripping out your dash for this do you? That's not much different than a car manufacturer asking you to send in the engine to have the oil changed! 

I can't decide what is best... Should I try and pawn it off on some poor sucker? Or take it out, smash it with a sledge hammer, and send it back to Eclipse!


----------

